# Ipod Touch question



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the overdrive app to download ebooks from my library, but they never show up.  Do I need to have a different app to read the ebooks?  DH is able to download audio books just fine using overdrive, but I can't do the ebooks.  Please help!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the only app I know of that you can use to download library ebooks:






OK, I take it back, it looks like the 



 is now supposed to open ePubs. I suggest you make sure the app is updated to 2.0 on your Touch, and reboot the Touch.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you, it worked!  Now more ways to read books (and very little cost to me!)


----------

